# Obama Hahahahaha!



## nadoon (Oct 15, 2009)

First watch this.

http://gprime.net/flash.php/llamasong

Then watch this!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqXX6kuk_XQ

I am clearly NOT against Obama.
Go Obama!
W00h00!


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah Nice youtube comments.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> boing88887 (1 day ago) Show Hide
> 0
> Marked as spam
> Reply
> ...


----------



## nadoon (Oct 15, 2009)

Not my video, the people who commented hate Obama or something but I take this as a joke. LAWL! xD


----------



## JesseB (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh great!!

Guess what songs gonna be stuck in my head for the next week now!

One Obama, two Obama...


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2009)

Llama.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 16, 2009)

I still personally like the original one.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Oct 16, 2009)

wow, that's funny one


----------



## da_head (Oct 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## nadoon (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the 2nd one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Silly!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 20, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Not my video, the people who commented hate Obama or something but I take this as a joke. LAWL! xD


Yeah, the people who hate him are a bunch of right wing racist douchebags that seem to think that all of his ideas are bad, how in the hell people can piss and moan about free health care is beyond me. I seriously would laugh if the people who rally against free health care are the first people in the doctors office asking for prescriptions for free medication and praising him when they don't have to fork out 35k for that expensive surgery.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 21, 2009)

First

Second

= xD


----------

